# tarantulaguy1976 or rob c



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

please dont take the p lol whats happened to him no vids for ages


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

He's still around, I had a look on Arachnoboards and he was on there a couple of days ago.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Rumour has it that he left the hobby to concentrate on tuning a BMW up and will be back after to breed even more species of tarantulas. 

Shake & Bake!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if he got totally pissed off with all the soothsayers with nothing better to do than be an online judge and executioner


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if he got totally *pissed* off with all the soothsayers with nothing better to do than be an online judge and executioner


That's got to be worth an infraction


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if he got totally pissed off with all the soothsayers with nothing better to do than be an online judge and executioner


Rob C as in the american dude?

I woudn't be surprised if he wasn't exhausted from it either, but then again if you chat out your arse then expect to be called up on it.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I know he exaggerates and hypes things up but I always like his videos.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

GRB said:


> Rob C as in the american dude?
> 
> I woudn't be surprised if he wasn't exhausted from it either, but then again if you chat out your arse then expect to be called up on it.


BAAAM !!!

:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Stelios said:


> I know he exaggerates and hypes things up but I always like his videos.


When you are dealing with an animal that is somewhat despised by the common person then exaggeration is not needed nor helpful. 

The guy's heart might be in the right place, but his efforts to me are counter productive, at least for an EU / UK audience. 

Exaggeration and over-acting and upping how dangerous these things are is not helping anyone, and if he wants to make videos to reach a mass audience then he should at least try to show the 'correct' methods without resorting to silly handing antics and screaming like a banshee whenever something bolts (due to his bizarre circumstances half the time).


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

GRB said:


> When you are dealing with an animal that is somewhat despised by the common person then exaggeration is not needed nor helpful.
> 
> *The guy's heart might be in the right place, but his efforts to me are counter productive, at least for an EU / UK audience*.
> 
> Exaggeration and over-acting and upping how dangerous these things are is not helping anyone, and if he wants to make videos to reach a mass audience then he should at least try to show the 'correct' methods without resorting to silly handing antics and screaming like a banshee whenever something bolts (due to his bizarre circumstances half the time).


But he's a Yank, it's all Hollywood overexuberance all the time for that lot.

I like his vid's for entertainment value but you have to admit they do also spark peoples interest, albeit it in typical American showboat fashion.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> But he's a Yank, it's all Hollywood overexuberance all the time for that lot.
> 
> I like his vid's for entertainment value but you have to admit they do also spark peoples interest, albeit it in typical American showboat fashion.


Well, I can see the point but stuff like this:










Ain't helping - and as I recall his blondi 'Zilla' died later from a rupture 'totally not from a fall'.

I don't think it's a universal yank thing either - I've chatted to Stan Schultz and a few other US keepers and they might have informal styles at times but it ain't 'showbiz'. Rick West, etc neither.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

GRB said:


> Well, I can see the point but stuff like this:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Yeah but Stan and Rick have the advantage of maturity on their side


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hes an idiot and someone the hobby really dont need. Most of his "problems" he gets with his Ts are caused by him


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

that vid when he removed the ts moult made me sick he should of not done that


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont think this thread is appropriate when the guys not hear to defend himself as it now seems to have turned into a slag off the guy thread!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Brandan Smith said:


> I dont think this thread is appropriate when the guys not hear to defend himself as it now seems to have turned into a slag off the guy thread!



Agreed, although I see the benefit in hobbyists stating they don't condone the approach - let's not forget, any videos in the public domain of hobbyists will be perceived as 'standard hobbyist practice' and when they get liked and watched they paint the picture that we are all like that.


----------

